# First SNOW of the season.



## ECO Landscaping (Oct 26, 2009)

This morning woke to an inch of the white fluffy stuff.

One down two hundred to go. 

I'll post pic later.

You got to love northen mi.


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

I started out in Petoskey, MI this morning and there were flurries at 6:00am. Near Grayling, there were cars getting on I-75, coming from the west, that were covered in snow. Oh yeah.....BRING IT.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I'll be up in mio/ fairview tommorow, I hope there's an inch or so on the gorund  too bad that won't happen


----------



## VIPHGM (Aug 10, 2010)

aj what are you doing up in mio.... those use to be my old stopping grounds a few years back... u going to bullgap?? too cold to ride.... not enough snow yet to cruise? sure too damn cold to go canoeing... lol .. maybe hunting?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

VIPHGM;1106848 said:


> aj what are you doing up in mio.... those use to be my old stopping grounds a few years back... u going to bullgap?? too cold to ride.... not enough snow yet to cruise? sure too damn cold to go canoeing... lol .. maybe hunting?


I'm going to set up my tree stand around mt. Tom
about a mile past Pennsylvania crossing. Hunting next weekend. Hopefuly I'll bring home my third buck.  
I've heard of bull gap but I haven't a clue as to where it is.


----------



## VIPHGM (Aug 10, 2010)

just east by a few miles of down town..... near the hardware store .... we stay off of state land between rose city and mio off of 664 i believe near mack lake in some back woods area..... we use to have a cabin off of the ausable river years back


----------

